# Databinding und update views



## ruf (19. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle, die eine Liste von Objekte enthält. Databinding für die Tabelle selbst funktioniert wunderbar. Nun versuche ich genau soviel Combos, wie die Anzahl der Objekte in der Tabelle, in eine andere View zu erzeugen. Diese Combos sollen auch entfernt oder hinzugefügt werden, wenn aus der Tabelle ein beliebiges  Item entfernt oder hinzugefügt wird. 
Gibt es da ein eleganter Weg, das ganze mit databindig zu lösen ?

Vielen dank schon mal

Ruf


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jul 2011)

Klingt nach MVC dein ContentProvider der Tabelle ändert sich und updatet alle Views die sich registriert haben.


----------



## ruf (20. Jul 2011)

Danke SirWayne,

so oder so ähnlich könnte es funktionieren. Mir fehlt nur die Logik, wie die binding zwischen die Tabelle und dazugehörigen Combos ertelle.

Ruf


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2011)

Databinding ist nicht wirklich dafür ausgelegt Widgets zur Laufzeit zu erzeugen, auch wenn man es vielleicht irgendwie hin hacken kann. Schön wird es jedenfalls nicht.
Der Trick ist völlig zu ignorieren das die Daten aus einer Tabelle stammen.
Deine zweite View hört auf eine Selection und in der Selection liegt ein Objekt deines Modells (das auch die Tabelle mit Daten füttert). Dein Modell sollte nun Notification Support mitbringen, sonst ist es kein sehr nützliches Modell.
Die zweite View registriert sich als Listener auf dem Modell und legt dann dynamisch bei Change Events neue Widgets an, oder disposed sie.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jul 2011)

Ich glaube ich hab mich oben ein bischen missverstädnlich ausgedrückt. Wie Wildcard sagt muss natürlich dein model change events feuern.
Hier mal ein Bsp. 2 Views und PropertyChangeSupport, vielleicht hilft es dir als Denkansatz


----------

